# El cañón de Cotahuasi, La Unión-Arequipa



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Vive la Naturaleza al Extremo en Cotahuasi,,, el paraiso para los deportes de Aventura, y el valle esta lleno de especies de flora y fauna unicas en los andes,
Lo bueno (y lo malo) es que su lejania a la gran ciudad la hace un lugar tranquilo y acogedor y no atestada de turistas. nunca tubo la suerte de ser tan marketeada como su cañon hermano del Colca, pero poco a poco se ganara un repetable lugar como destino turistico en el Peru y en el Mundo.. Adelante mas Fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta mucho las fotos mostradas, en especial la del pueblo y de la iglesia.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mas fotos  esta muy interesante el tour por esta zona de la region


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

mas fotos!!!


----------



## launioncotahuasi (May 20, 2008)

*Cotahuasi*

Gracias por los comentarios.









Antiguo campanario de Alca, pueblo ubicado a 30 minutos de Cotahuasi









Plaza de Alca

Pueden encontrar información turística acerca de Cotahuasi en http://es.geocities.com/launion_arequipa/turismo.htm


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos no le vendria mal un poco de asfalto en sus calles


----------



## dmt_arequipa (Apr 20, 2008)

como se ha modernizado Cotahuasi ! .. la unica vez que visite este gran lugar fue en el año 94 ! ... buenisimas las fotos, si hubieran mas de los paisajes de montañas!! ... saludos


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Yo abre ido unas 3 veces a la fiesta de la Virgen que esta en la Iglesia de Alca por Octubre, realmente bonito, la fiesta en la Plaza, el espectáculo en la plaza de toros....La alegría de la gente, espero regresar pronto......


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

dmt_arequipa said:


> como se ha modernizado Cotahuasi ! .. la unica vez que visite este gran lugar fue en el año 94 ! ... buenisimas las fotos, si hubieran mas de los paisajes de montañas!! ... saludos


En teoría es la provincia más pobre de la región Arequipa, pero en los últimos años sé a incrementado en turismo enormemente, al final quien no quiere conocer “EL CAÑON MÁS PROFUNDO DEL MUNDO”, cuando se culmine el asfaltado de la carretera Cotahuasi-Arequipa, el turismo va aumentar aun mucho mas por que va a tomar 4 horas llagar ahí y actualmente toma 12 horas, que va a ser pronto, creo que el Gobierno Regional ya le tiro la puntería a asa zona....Además tiene muchas facilidades de disminuir la pobreza, ya que es una región poco poblada 25.000 habitantes aproximadamente....Entonces con el aumento del turismo y la tecnificación de la agricultura se podría ocupar a casi toda la población laboralmente activa, que esta en pobreza......


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que bonitas fotos del campanario...ya no aguanto las ganas de poder conocer Cotahuasi....

P.d: Jose yo no aseguraria aún que el cañon de Cotahuasi es el más profundo, hace 2 años una expedición Polaca al Colca demostro que en el sector de Huambo el cañon se hace más profundo......pero bueno eso dejemos a los investigadores....lo bueno es que tenemos que alegrarnos de tener los 2 cañones más profundos del planeta.... COTAHUASI Y COLCA.... :banana:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

El cotahuasi es un valle de origen Glaciar,, y el clima es muy diferente al colca, aqui es menos frio y menos altura, casi como arequipa (bueno en el fondo del valle), da ganas de perderse por ahi varios meses a lomo de caballo recorriendo el valle y coquistando cotahuasinas... quiero ver sipia


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:yes:...ya queremos ver tus fotos de la catarata de Sipia!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lindo lugar...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> El cotahuasi es un valle de origen Glaciar,, y el clima es muy diferente al colca, aqui es menos frio y menos altura, casi como arequipa (bueno en el fondo del valle), da ganas de perderse por ahi varios meses a lomo de caballo recorriendo el valle y coquistando cotahuasinas... quiero ver sipia


q chvr no sabia q tenia la misma altura, si es asi a quien no le gustaria perderse por unos meses alli


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tengo que ir algun dia a conocer este hermoso lugar  :banana::banana:


----------



## ingsailor (Apr 29, 2007)

Arequipa, Tierra Generosa : Volcanes, 2 cañones, la Mayor extension de mar del pais, Aqui nace el amazonas, no nos podemos quejar!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:yes::yes:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

ingsailor said:


> Arequipa, Tierra Generosa : Volcanes, 2 cañones, la Mayor extension de mar del pais, Aqui nace el amazonas, no nos podemos quejar!!!


Asi es  además del Organo de la Catedral y muccchhhasssss coooossssiiitttasss mmmmmaaasss YUPI!!! YUPIRILIN!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

12 hora para llegar alla,!!!!, casi el mismo tiempo pa llegar a lima,,,,el paisaje es maravilloso (arequipa se las trae!!!).... los pueblos si se ven muy resagados,muy olvidados,, debe ser por su lejania y lo poco accesible,,ojala hagan la carretera..


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

Qué hermoso en verdad


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

Dios no sabia que hermoso era este cañom tengo que visitarlo pero ya  !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El cañón del Cotahuasi junto con la cuenca alta del río cañete en Lima, fueron declaradas reservas paisajísticas, las únicas en el país.

La de Cañete se llama Reserva Paisajística Nor Yauyos, tuve la oportunidad ir con un grupo de aventura quienes ya habían ido al de Cotahuasi, y todos coincidieron en que Nor Yauyos es mucho mejor, y a juzgar por las fotos pienso que sí, las decenas de lagunas, cascadas, pueblos coloniales le dan otro aspecto.

Lo bueno de Cotahuasi es que es bien profundo y tiene bonitos paisajes también, deberían poner más fotos.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

si vi un reportaje de esas zonas de lagunillas y cascadas de yauyos,, hermoso, pero creo que cotahuasi tiene su encanto propio, en principio el viaje largo lo hace mas aventurero, el pasar rosando el nevado coropuna es espectacular con su gigantesco casco nevado,, las cataratas de sipia, su escalada en roca ahi es espeluznante,, el desenso en parapente dicen que es lo maximo, es el cañon mas profundo del mundo segun muchos estudios, mas profundo aun que el colca..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, más que lagunillas, son embalses naturales de colores azul, verde, turquesa entre otros colores, que rebalsan en forma de cascadas, de igual forma al llegar Vilca ya se aprecia el nevado Pariacaca, Apu de donde nacen tres ríos de Lima, y que es la meta de todos aquellos que visitan la reserva. Lamentablemente no llegué al nevado, pero lo pude apreciar.

Asimismo, apesar de estar tan cerca de Lima, demora en llegar cerca de 12 horas por lo accidentado del paisaje.

En fin, no estoy comparando, sólo dando mis apreciaciones.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

WOWWW .. pucha no puede ser q no conosca cotahuasi... urgente una carretera asfaltada y veran como los ingresos de la zona se triplica en el primer año post asfaltado, El turismo solo, puede mejorar la calidad de vida de todos sus habitantes, HERMOSISIMO EL LUGAR


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

aja seria un buen tour
Arequipa-Cañon del colca-Valle de los volcanes-Cañon de cotahuasi
conocerian los cañones mas profundos y verian muchos volcanes
jeje..aumentaria full el turismo...


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Maravillosos paisajes...
Quisiera ver mas fotos de la plaza de cotahuasi...


----------

